# surface agitation



## citadel (Nov 9, 2009)

does anyone have an image of too much surface agitation and then another image with too little?
Trying to get my spray bar agitation just right.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

No picture, but look for gentle ripples, no white caps.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

About right, possibly too little:









About right, possibly a little too much:









Definitely too much:









If the ripples do not break the surface of the water - bad (like in picture 1).
If the ripples break the surface of the water too much - bad (like picture 3).

But you can stir the surface of the water as much as you want as long as you compensate with more CO2. That's why it's impossible to say what surface movement is optimal.

--Nikolay


----------



## citadel (Nov 9, 2009)

absolutely perfect!! thanks so much!!


----------

